#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  A Way Out !!!

## Assassin

A game of type Choose our adventure developed by Hazelight Studios on March 23, 2018 for Playstation 4, Xbox One and PC. We were impressed by their refreshing cooperative game, the main characters are fun, great work with the camera, the last third of the game is awesome, but Dialog can be stiff, the fill scenes do not add much and drag rhythm. disappoint. Completion of the game will take 5 hours, but will bring an old playing time.

*A Way Out Trailer*

----------

